# Costume Contest Trophies



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

On a whim I decided to make trophies for our costume contest last night. I think they turned out really cute and they were really simple to make.


----------



## Count Samuel (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Nice job. Any how-to info?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Those rock!!

I plan on making trophies too. I'm having a hard time finding the right size of skellies. Any suggestions?


Also....how did you get the letters to looks so nice?


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Count Samuel and Jackielantern, they were really simple to make. I bought unfinished wooden candle holders, a package of small wooden toy wheels, a really skinny dowel rod, small wooden plaques, and a skeleton garland from Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I took 3 of the wheels and glued them together inside the part on the candle holder where the taper candle is supposed to go. Then I took the dowel rod and cut it into 5 1/4" long pieces. I glued a piece of dowel rod into the hole in the middle of the toy wheels. I then took the skeleton garland and cut the skeletons off and impaled them on the dowel rodsand glued them in place. I spray painted all of the pieces metallic silver before I put everything together, but you could paint it after you put it together too. I glued the little plaques to the skeleton's hands and used letter stickers to put the award titles on them. You could probably freehand the titles with a sharpee, but I didn't want to risk it.

The hardest part was getting the plaques to stay in the skeletons hands. I used gorilla glue to glue everything together so I had to put weights on the backs of the skeletons hands to hold them in place until the glue dried.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yaaaa, stickers. Never thought of that! LOL

I stink at painting letters, I wouldn't risk it either.

Hmmm, I'm thinking I'm gonna go shopping tommorrow for stickers & skellies.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Those are great! Where did you find the unfinished candle holders?


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

B Scary said:


> Those are great! Where did you find the unfinished candle holders?


I found them at Hobby Lobby in the section with all of the unfinished wooden stuff. I think most craft stores have a section like that that would have them, but if you can't find them you could also buy a cheap candle holder at the dollar store or someplace like that and paint it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Those are really great! Nice job! I want to steal your idea, but no skelly garland here to find 

MsM


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Those are really great! Nice job! I want to steal your idea, but no skelly garland here to find
> 
> MsM


Thanks! I think I've also seen the skelly garland at Target and Big Lots. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's a link to what the skeleton garland looked like before I separated it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Skeleton-Garlan...ryZ33801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Witchie_Woman.

Those are awsome!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Those are terrific!!! Wow job well done!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Your trophies look fantastic and I like them even more than the ones you can buy in the stores. Great job & thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Witchie_Woman said:


> Here's a link to what the skeleton garland looked like before I separated it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Skeleton-Garlan...ryZ33801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Those look like something I already have. Are they made from really soft plastic?

MsM


----------



## Nanny2Kara (Sep 27, 2007)

This looks like a project me and my daughter can handle!! Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Great work!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Those look like something I already have. Are they made from really soft plastic?
> 
> MsM


No, they are hard plastic, and the legs move.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like your trophies... 

Last year, I made a couple for my party. I went with a black cat and ghostie awards... I havn't decided what to do for this year.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are ours in-progress. We have since primed them, painted them gold, and added sashes declaring which category they are. We are also going to print labels for the bottom that say the party, year, & category.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like the mummy type statues... i'll need to keep them in mind for future years


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

LV Scott,

Are those mummified Barbies? Those are kewl.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> LV Scott,
> 
> Are those mummified Barbies? Those are kewl.


Not exactly Barbies, but similar in shape & proportion. We actually got the dolls at the DollarStore. The "mummy wrapping" is 6 rolls of Curad first-aid tape ($0.88/roll at WalMart) with a coat of latex paint brushed on as a primer. The fun part was modifying them to "accept" the 3/8" dowels!


----------

